# T-Track Kit



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Rockler has thier T-Track kit on sale again for $10.99. I've bought a few in the past and used them on several tables and jigs. The kit includes 4' track,8 bolts, and 8 knobs for the price most places get for just the track.

www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=5209

Rusty


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Good tip Rusty. I keep a couple of these on hand, you never know when a project will come up needing these.


----------



## mikeg (Feb 22, 2006)

I really don't need them at the moment, but at that price, I ordered a couple.

thanks,
mikeg


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Those are nice I have built several jigs using that stuff and my drill press table uses all those components. The hold downs for the tracts are also nice to have!

Corey


----------

